# ECLSTS 2022



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Star Hobby, in Annapolis MD has been running the large scale show for several years. They are going to have it this year, and like last year, using a vacant space next to their store near Annapolis. While much reduced from the glory days in York, at least there will be a show. Dates are Friday April 1 and Saturday April 2.









The East Coast Train Show


Save the date! Our 2023 show will be taking place on Friday, April 14th and Saturday, April 15th.



www.eclsts.com





The Aikenback Live Steamers are planning to setup their track in the parking lot and run live steam both days of the show, weather permitting. 

The location is right off US 50 east of Annapolis, MD, very easy access. Hope to see some of you there.

Jerry


----------

